# Tour de France (bike race)



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that the route, times, villages have been published, how many of you are preparing to catch a stage or three. Which stages take your fancy?

tony


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Gemmy

We will be in Rotterdam for the start of the race and we may catch the next two (which are in Belgium) We have always wanted to do a mountain stage. Hopefully we may just get there.

Sonja


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sadly we probably won't get to any this year due to work, but it would be one of the mountain stages in the Pyrenees. 

We did it last year and had a fabulous time on the Col de Port, even though it was a squeeze finding a spot the day before! This year they do the Col de Tourmalet twice, or I'd try stage 15 - and see them on the Col de Portet d'Aspet. 

If you haven't been before, it's a must do. And this year is the 100th anniversary of the Tour first visiting the Pyrenees. 

If I couldn't make it that far, I'd try stage 2, Brussels to Spa. The Ardennes is great scenery too.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Lev, we are regular visitors, just interested in other ideas.  

tony


----------



## windyspark (Sep 23, 2009)

The stage finishing in Avoriaz, 11th July
going out on the 8th to get a good place by the side of the road hopefully
Any tips on camping at the side of the road would be appreciated.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



Get there at least two days before, it will seem like the whole of Europe is camping by the side of the road, but great atmophere.


Tempted to go to the Ardennes stage, lovely area, and not so far to travel.


Andy


----------



## GaryB (Aug 23, 2009)

We watched the Tour last year on the descent towards the stage finish in Le Grand-Bornand. We had intended to camp on the Col de la Colombiere climb, but as Andy mentions, you do need to get there 2-3 days in advance of the race to ensure a good spot. We arrived the day before and the Police had already stopped traffic onto the mountain roads.

One thing we would do next time is take our bikes, it would have been great fun to cycle up the climb with the hundreds of other cyclists who past us parked up to reach the summit of the Col de la Colombiere.

After that stage we headed over to Annecy for the TT, luckily found a spot next to the lake. Fantastic setting and atmosphere, a must see, even if your not particularly interested in cycling.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We are catching the pavee stage (France/near Belgium) before heading for the 'Tourmalet' stage.

tony


----------



## AlanA (Mar 20, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> We are catching the pavee stage (France/near Belgium) before heading for the 'Tourmalet' stage.
> 
> tony


Snap... with a wee detour to Col de la Colombier and the Millau bridge. I'm doingh the Etape as well.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Today, from the newsagent, I picked up my Tour de France 'Official Survival Pack'

Can suggest anyone going to Le Tour picks up a copy, it's truly invaluable. 

tony


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Gemmy
Is that the actual name of it or is it the Offical Tour de France Guide.

I normally buy one in Smiths (about £7)

Let me know where you got it and offical and name of mag and that will be OH's reading at Stratford this weekend.

Sonja


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sonja, thats it's title for this year,the one you mention is the same.It's £9.99 this year because of all the goodies included.  

tony


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Tony

Picked it up in Asda last night  

Sonja


----------

